# LOSING Streak!



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Ive lost 3 muskie in a row over the last 4 trips out...all right at the net.
The nicest fish (around 42"-43") literally jumped into the top of the net and hung the lure up just like a Christmas decoration!! LOL
She flipped over and teetered on the brim of the net for 2 seconds and then fell off into the water..

For the year, Ive lost 5, 2 others came unhooked during the jump.

Its hard to swallow losing them RIGHT at the net... but its also difficult to net them by yourself.

OK, I'm done whining 😁 Tight Lines guys, have a great 4th


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Been there, done that many times. I feel for you. Had one once with the hook on the inside of the net and the ski on the outside. Destroyed the bait but eventually got the fish in, was a 44". And I still like to see them jump even at the risk of losing one.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Sounds like you need a new net man.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Losing streak? Just hooking one up is success. I fish solo most of the time. My "net man" is me. One memorable afternoon, after sitting out a severe thunderstorm, I lost three back-to-back-to-back. Two netting and one that went to the bottom and about broke my rod on the gunnel. Frustrating? YES!!! It's the hunt, the feel of the pull and fight, that drives the blood to boil and say "I'm coming back". I've gone fishless since March but hope to be out this weekend (if the water temps aren't boiling yet). Sightings are cool, follows are success. One hooked up or, with the grace of God, in the net is happiness. Fish on!


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

They see the net and run for the hills, you gotta scoop them up fast so they don't bolt.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I was thrilled to have hooked one at Piedmont a few weeks ago. We were throwing shallow divers not expecting much. I caught a fish and was waiting for the “bass” to break water but it didnt. Then she surfaced and both of us had eyes the size of saucers. It swam under the boat twice, broke water twice right near the boat, then broke the 6lb test mono after the third tail dance. Buddy got a hideous video on his android phone and still trying to figure out how to clean it up. He had the net near it twice, the last time actually hit the tail as the net was waaaayyyy too small to actually land it. Very exciting nontheless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, I feel your pain buddy! I absolutely HATE losing them at the boat! It's the worst! I got new rods that are faster action and snugged up my drag which seems to have helped!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Hooked and lost my first one of the year today. Fishing solo and going for the net. Slung the bait when it jumped as I was reaching for the net. Nice fish, pushing 40", on a small bass square bill crank. Had another one roll up on a Red October tube bait but didn't eat it. Successful day.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Yeah, I feel your pain buddy! I absolutely HATE losing them at the boat! It's the worst! I got new rods that are faster action and snugged up my drag which seems to have helped!


I'm replacing my down rod...I think it was too stiff and short... made the fish go extra crazy


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Sums up musky fishing and us pretty well…




Only Musky-Heads Understand....​

Really enjoyed this thread in the MFT&T group....

Jason Smith asked:

Finish this sentence!
Only a Musky Fisherman will *___* .

Here's a few of our favorite responses:

Ryan: "Plan vacation days around moon phases."

Only musky anglers and werwolves.... 😂

Jeff: "Spend 10's of thousands of dollars, 10's of thousands of hours on a picture of a fish and let it go."

Jake: "Think it’s fun being on a lake in a boat on a windy snowy day in November."

Brad: "Shovel snow out of the boat."

Gotta add.... spending an hour shoveling a boat ramp and 100% ignoring your own driveway. 😅

Jon: "Abuse himself 12 hours straight casting lures the size of small animals at the hopes of seeing one fish."

We're a weird breed, that's for sure!​


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

CC Muskies are alive and well. The cold front and rain dropped the temp to 77 degs. Hooked five and netted two yesterday. 37” and 35”. Had 7-8 other follows with 3 going into figure 8s. The 37” hit with only the leader out and came from under the boat. No huge fish but all good fish. An absolutely outstanding day that will not be soon repeated.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't do a LOT of casting. Today was all casting, and I am soooooo rusty! Lost 2 right at the boat. Though, the first one nipped and didn't have the hook. The second one, I am not quite sure what happened, thought she ate it, but she might not have. I'm going to St Claire on the 12th and hoping for better luck up there!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

They seemed to be nipping at it Saturday. But when they do it’s at the speed to light. Well, almost. Bam! Spit it! Thank you! Had me shaking my head. Good luck at LSC.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Fished CC this morning with my buddy. We went 7 for 10 today. My buddy caught a new PB at 49.5"! And yes, that was a stretched 49.5", we couldn't stretch it to 50" without a roller pin.

It was a long, skinny fish. We caught 4 casting (3 rubber 1 blade), 1 (20 inch fish) trolling, and 2 jigging. The blade fish I caught in the figure eight, my first successful figure eight fish which was sweet!

Water in certain areas was 76 at first light, and 78 when we left.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

LoramieFish12 said:


> Fished CC this morning with my buddy. We went 7 for 10 today. My buddy caught a new PB at 49.5"! And yes, that was a stretched 49.5", we couldn't stretch it to 50" without a roller pin.
> 
> It was a long, skinny fish. We caught 4 casting (3 rubber 1 blade), 1 (20 inch fish) trolling, and 2 jigging. The blade fish I caught in the figure eight, my first successful figure eight fish which was sweet!
> 
> Water in certain areas was 76 at first light, and 78 when we left.


Fun day! CC has some big fish but hard to find. Surprised they are hitting at all with all the bait around them.


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

BaddFish said:


> Ive lost 3 muskie in a row over the last 4 trips out...all right at the net.
> The nicest fish (around 42"-43") literally jumped into the top of the net and hung the lure up just like a Christmas decoration!! LOL
> She flipped over and teetered on the brim of the net for 2 seconds and then fell off into the water..
> 
> ...


 The very first one I hooked I lost netting at the boat, luckily I hooked another 10min later and landed. Cheers!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This is sort of encapsulates how my entire musky season has gone! lol


----------

